# كل مهندس اتصالات يدخل



## comm engineer (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مش هطول عليكم عندي سؤال منذ ان تخرجت مش عارفه اجابته ياريت تجاوبوني عليه
انا اتخرجت من كلية الهندسه قسم الكترونيات تخصص اتصالات بس للاسف الدراسه عندنا كانت كلها نظري حتي في اخر سنه برده في مشروع التخرج مشتغلناش الا علي matlab
سؤالي انا اتخرجت وللاسف مش عارفه اشتغل ايه او اعمل ايه انا بالاسم مهندسة اتصالات بس اعمل ايه مش عارفه
ياريت حد يفيدني ولو عاوزه اخد دورات اخد ايه او بمعني اصح ابدأ منين
ياريت كل مهندس اتصالات يجاوبني
اسفه علي الاطاله
:18:


----------



## DRUMS-LOVER (27 مارس 2011)

CCNA 
GSM 900 Mhz 
UMTS 1800
Microwave links 
huawie and ericsson BSC and Node B 
this is tha basics


----------



## comm engineer (27 مارس 2011)

drums-lover قال:


> ccna
> gsm 900 mhz
> umts 1800
> microwave links
> ...


شكراا علي الرد والمساعده بس انا عاوزه اعرف ايه عمل مهندس الاتصالات بالظبط يعني بيعمل ايه وممكن يشتغل في ايه


----------



## يوسف السقاف (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم / أولاَ اسأل نفسك سؤال ،، ماذا تريد من قسم الإتصلات ؟
ماهي المادة التي استهوتك في الإتصلات أو الإلكترونيات 
بناءَ على ذلك ممكن تحدد الدورات المفيدة لك ، والتي تحقق رغباتك 
انا لا أشجعك على أخذ جميع الدورات في كافة اقسام الإتصلات 
بل افضل لك اخذ دورات في مجال معين والتخصص فيه 
والدورات الأساسيه في مجال الإتصلات هي : 

- معالجة الإشارة الرقمية 
وتستطيع من بداية فيها تكثيف الدراسة على انواع الإشارات وبرنامج الماتلاب 

- اتصالات GSM 
- اتصالات CDMA
في هذين المجالين انصحك بأخذ الدورات التالية : 
* Multiplexing
* NGN (New or Next Generation Networks )

- اتصالات الألياف الضوئية 
* Connecting 
* SDH
*DWDM 

- الشبكات : 
N+ 
* CCNA

اتمنى لك التوفيق *_^


----------



## amgda (27 مارس 2011)

عزيزتى انا زيك تمام خريج هندسه اتصالات 2010 وبرده بقابل نفس المشكله فى ايجاد الوظيفه لان الحظ يعطينى ظهره
ياريت لو لاقتيى شركات تطلب وظائف قولى


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 مارس 2011)

أولا فيه مواضيع في هذا القسم فيه نصائح جميلة للخريج الحديث
و يرجى الاطلاع على قسم الإدارة الهندسية و إدارة المشاريع لأن أغلب شغلنا اجنا يا المهندسين العرب أو خلينا نقول في أحسن الأحوال شغلنا راح يكون 50% تقني و 50% إدارة هندسية و مهارات إدارية
ثانيا 
عادي جدا .. تقريبا أغلب الخريجين مروا بهذي المرحلة 
ثالثا 
في العمل ، تقريبا هنا المهندس حيكون واحد من هؤلاء
مهندس تشغيل .... يعني عنده أنظمة جاهزة هو ما صممها ، شركات عالمية هي اللي صممتها و ما عليك أنت يا مهندس سوى ان تفصفص يعني تقرا بتعمن و استيعاب و سهر الليالي في كتيبات التشغيل و الاحتكاك مع مهندسي الشركة التي تمثل هذي الشركات العالمية المصنعة للأجهزة ( قد تكون انت واحد منهم و بالتالي في الحالة هذي الشركة نفسها ستعطيك دورات متخصصة للقيام بأعمال التركيب للأنظمة الجديدة ضمن مشاريع متعاقد عليها مع الجهة المالكة أو للقيام بأعمال التشغيل و صيانة الأنظمة ضمن عقود صيانة و تشغيل مع الجهة المالكة ) و بالتالي انت مطلوب منك ان تؤدي هذي الأنظمة وظيفيتها بكفاءة و طبعا هناك أمور أخرى إدارية سيتعلمها المهندس الخريج من خلال العمل و السؤال و المحاولة و الخطأ و ربما الشركة التي ستعمل بها ستعطيك دورات في هذا المجال مثل دورة كتابة التقارير الفنية
أو مهندس مشاريع .. و هو يحتمل أن تكون كما وصفت في السابق للمهندس الذي يعمل في الشركات التي تمثل الشركات العالمية المصنعة للأنظمة .. أو أن تكون مهندس في الجهة المالكة لهذي الأنظمة و بالتالي أنت تشرف على المشاريع الجديدة و عندك مواصفات عملوها مهندسين آخرين و انت تشرف على الشركة المنفذة - المقاول - ( قد تكون الشركة التي تمثل الشركة العالمية المصنعة للأنظمة ) إلى أن ينتهي المشروع و يتم تركيب الأنظمة و بعدها تعمل اختبارات تشغيل يسمونها test and commisioning و بعدها تسلم الأنظمة لجماعة التشغيل اللي فيها مهندسين آخرين .
أو مهندس تصميم ( أو تطوير أو تخطيط ) .. بمعنى هو المهندس الذي يكتب المواصفات الفنية بناء على اطلاعه للأنظمة الحالية ( ياخذ feedback من جماعة التشغيل أو تكون المعلومات عنده و جاهزة ) و بالتالي يستطيع معرفة المشاكل في الأنظمة الحالية أو متطلبات التوسعة أو أمور جديدة تستلزم أنظمة جديدة و بالتالي هو يدرس هذي الأمور و يطلع بمتطلبات جديدة تصاغ بطريقة مشروع يطرح للمناقصة و تفوز بها شركة ( قد تكون إحدى الشركات التي تمثل الشركات العالمية ) .
هناك أدوار أخرى ليست لدي معرفة كبيرة بها كمهندس المبيعات Sales engineer أو مهندس ما قبل البيع Pre-sales engineer و هذا الأخير يكون خلف صف جماعة المبيعات بحيث هذولا يهتموا بأمور البيع للعملاء و هو يهتم بالجانب الفني و دعمهم بالحلول الهندسية التي تمكنهم ( تمكن جماعة المبيعات ) من إعطاء هذي الحلول للعميل الذي قد تعجبه و بالتالي يشتري ( بعدها هنا يبدأ مشروع جديد لهذي الشركة التي قد تكون إحدى الشركات التي تمثل الشركة العالمية المصنعة للأنظمة و بالتالي هنا فيه مهندس مشروع تابع لهم و مهندس مشروع تابع للجهة المالكة - العميل اللي تكلمنا عنه قبل شوية - و مهندس تشغيل في الأخير حيستلم من صاحبه مهندس المشروع في الجهة المالكة و هناك مهندس تصميم يرجع إليه في حالة عدم فهم المواصفة ...... )


----------



## comm engineer (27 مارس 2011)

يوسف السقاف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم / أولاَ اسأل نفسك سؤال ،، ماذا تريد من قسم الإتصلات ؟
> ماهي المادة التي استهوتك في الإتصلات أو الإلكترونيات
> بناءَ على ذلك ممكن تحدد الدورات المفيدة لك ، والتي تحقق رغباتك
> ...


سلام عليكم
انا درست الاشارات والاتصالات والgsm
بالنسبه للاشارات كانت مسائل وكنا بنحلها 
انا عاوزه ياجماعه اجابه صريحه مهندس الاتصالات ممكن يعمل ايه 
يعني مهندسين الاتصالات الموجودين اللي بيشتغلو ياريت يردو ويقولو لنا عملنا ايه بالظبط
لان دي شكلها مشكله عامه مش انا لوحدي


----------



## comm engineer (27 مارس 2011)

amgda قال:


> عزيزتى انا زيك تمام خريج هندسه اتصالات 2010 وبرده بقابل نفس المشكله فى ايجاد الوظيفه لان الحظ يعطينى ظهره
> ياريت لو لاقتيى شركات تطلب وظائف قولى


 ربنا يوفقنا كلنا احنا بس محتاجين البدايه او حد يحطنا علي اول الطريق 
مش في ايدينا غير الدعاء
شكرا علي المشاركه


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مارس 2011)

* ان شاء الله سيتم الرد قريبا


وسيكون الرد واضحا وسهلا ومبينا 


وهذا المشكلة يعترض عليها كثير من مهندسى الاتصالات 


الخرجين الجدد وخاصة المصريين لسوء التعليم فى مصر 


ان شاء الله سوف اعطيكم الجواب الرائع فى القريب باذن الله 


وشكرا 

*


----------



## comm engineer (27 مارس 2011)

عماد الكبير قال:


> * ان شاء الله سيتم الرد قريبا*
> 
> 
> *وسيكون الرد واضحا وسهلا ومبينا *
> ...


شكرا علي الرد ياريت تعرفنا وتقوللنا الاجابه لان الواحد بجد تعب ومنتظرين الرد


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مارس 2011)

[quote=comm engineer;2119896]شكرا علي الرد ياريت تعرفنا وتقوللنا الاجابه لان الواحد بجد تعب ومنتظرين الرد[/quote]
​

* ان شاء الله الرد سيكون قريبا بمشية الله والرد سوف يكون موضوع شامل 

والله المستعان والموفق
*​


----------



## gary (27 مارس 2011)

الدراسة كثير مهمة بس الاهم الميول وحب المادة اذا انت حبيت المادة هذا اشي حلو واساسي 
والدورات كثير مهمة انا اخذت ccna الكل بحكي انها مفيدة لطلاب الاتصالات
حاولي دوري على فرص تدريب وبعدين بيجي الشغل لسه الطريق طويل


----------



## comm engineer (28 مارس 2011)

عماد الكبير قال:


> [quote=comm engineer;2119896]شكرا علي الرد ياريت تعرفنا وتقوللنا الاجابه لان الواحد بجد تعب ومنتظرين الرد​


 




*ان شاء الله الرد سيكون قريبا بمشية الله والرد سوف يكون موضوع شامل *​

*والله المستعان والموفق*​[/quote]
شكراا لييك علي الاهتمام ومستنيين ردك
:20:


----------



## comm engineer (28 مارس 2011)

gary قال:


> الدراسة كثير مهمة بس الاهم الميول وحب المادة اذا انت حبيت المادة هذا اشي حلو واساسي
> والدورات كثير مهمة انا اخذت ccna الكل بحكي انها مفيدة لطلاب الاتصالات
> حاولي دوري على فرص تدريب وبعدين بيجي الشغل لسه الطريق طويل


شكراا ليييك الاول علي الرد 
هو اكيد الواحد كان حابب يدخل الكليه من الاول وكنت بحب تقريبا معظم المواد
بالنسبه لفرص التدريب انا موجوده في الامارات دلوقتي واتصلت علي شركات كتيير قلت اتدرب حتي لو فري مفييش فايده 
اعمل ايه انا تعبت 
يارب يوفقنا كلنا 
شكراااااا


----------



## adrona (28 مارس 2011)

انا برده مهندس اتصالات وفي مجاىت كتير بس من وجهة نظرى الشبكات كويسه وشغلها شيق فالنصيحة ب 
n+ & ccna او مايكروسوفت


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## comm engineer (28 مارس 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم


 
وعليكم السلام 
منتطرين ردك يا ابوبدر


----------



## gazi (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم،
نعم أنا مهندس اتصالات وخبرة في مجال العمل 17 سنة.
شوف يابش مهندس، وياباش مهندسة.
أنا من دول الخليج وعادة مجال عملنا للأسف اداري مش فني.
ولكن سوف أحاول سرد مجال عمل الاتصالات من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة، وعلى السريع.

لا تخلو مؤسسة أو شركة منظمة سواء خاصة أو حكومية من حاجتها لمهندس اتصالات.
ولكن قد يكون هذا المهندس تحت كفالتها مباشرة أو عن طريق مقاول ووسيط.

1- أكثر عمل منتشر لمهندس الاتصالات هو الشبكات وخطوط الربط من كوابل سواء كانت نحاسية أو ضوئية أو حتى هوائية.

وهذا المجال به منافسة بين مهندس الكمبيوتر ومهندس الاتصالات والفرق بينهم في مجال العمل يكاد يكون معدوما.

2-المجال الآخر هو العمل في شركات الاتصالات والموبايل والابراج التابعة لها من تصميم وتخطيط وتركيب وصيانة.

3- وهناك مجال في مقسمات الهاتف وتقنيات الصوت ونقل الصوت عبر بروتوكول الانترنت والانظمة المتعلقة بها.

4- هناك مجال في العمل لتنفيذ مشاريع الالياف الضوئية وأنواعها والاجهزة المستخدمة معها

5- مجال الاتصالات عبر الاقمار الصناعية وهي أنواع كثيرة

عموما أنا أشتغل بشركة نفطية ولدينا مهندسين بهذهه المجالات والانطمة:

1- PABX
2- video conferencing
3- telephone conferencing system
4- SDH and OTN
5- Fiber optics and patch panels
6- wdm 
7- VSAT and satellite
8- AIS tracing system
9- Radio system
10- wimax and wifi and wireless broad band
11- PAGA Public address
12- Audio system and Amplifier
13- Microwave
14- GSM
16- Aviation and NDB
17 Radar system
18- IP-Network 
19- VOIP 
20- UTP cable and
21- test equipment/ oscilloscope

وكل مهندس متخصص في مجاله، وهذا على عجالة
وأنا حاضر بأي سؤال


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 مارس 2011)

أهلا 
حياك الله أخ غازي
خبرة ما شاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## ابن الملثم (30 مارس 2011)

يابشمهندسة مش المهم انك تاخدى الكورسات بس او تقرى فى كتب الاتصالات .......
المهم انك تعرفى الشركات الموجودة فى مصر هى اية وبتشتغل فى اية وازاى تقدمى فيها...
وبالتوفيق........,


----------



## eng.rema (1 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتو يابش مهندسين انافي تالته اصالات,كنت عايزه حد يفيدني في كيفية اختيار مشروع احنا عندنا معرض ولا استطيع تحديد المشاريع المستطاع تنفيذها


----------



## أنا السبب! (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ولله خوفتوني من هندسة الاتصالات أنا بعدني سنة أولى وفرحاني بهالفرح بس شكلو كتيير صعب الله يستر.


----------



## mahmoud awd (6 أبريل 2011)

احنا عشنا كدبة كببيرة اسمها اتصالات و كورسات وسيسكو وميكروسوفت وراوتنج كله كذب كله كذب بتاع تجارة وحاسبات بياخدوا نفس الكورسات ونفس الراتب وبيشتغلوا نفس الشغل احنا خدنا ع افانا المهم الشغل يا حاجة انا بحب الصراحة بلا بشمهندس بلا القاب بلا نيله..اتخرجنا وفهمنا فيزيكال مش مسائل وعشنا وطلعنا حتي مش عارفين نعمل اية المهم...تعدوا في البيت تدعي وتصلي وتشوفي وسطه ولما ربنا يكرمك شوفي الشغل عايز كورسات اية وخديها ومتبصيش للشهادات اللي بيشتغلوا معاكي ممكن واحد تربية ظبط كورسات واشتغل هيا دي الدنيا اللي عايشينها والاخ اللي بيقول انا خبرة 17 سنة ونفط احمد ربنا اللي لقيت شغل وبتاكل عيالك الناس مش لاقية 100جنية وبطلوا بقي.......بلا voipبلا نيله وعييب بجد...وعلي كل انا زيكوا بس الحمد لله عملت بقالي شهر ومفيش راتب والشغل احتاج ميكروسوفت واختة واللي بيدهوني مش مهندس تعبت شوية وبعدين كبرت دماغي..بس لما يجي الاجازة بعد اقرا في انظمة الموبايل والاتصالات والحاجا بتاعتنا وبحمد ربنا..لان ربنا عايزنا كدا....فلازم نحمده في اي مكان...والسلام ختام....كفاية كد انا زهقت منكوا ...طولت


----------



## gazi (6 أبريل 2011)

mahmoud awd قال:


> احنا عشنا كدبة كببيرة اسمها اتصالات و كورسات وسيسكو وميكروسوفت وراوتنج كله كذب كله كذب بتاع تجارة وحاسبات بياخدوا نفس الكورسات ونفس الراتب وبيشتغلوا نفس الشغل احنا خدنا ع افانا المهم الشغل يا حاجة انا بحب الصراحة بلا بشمهندس بلا القاب بلا نيله..اتخرجنا وفهمنا فيزيكال مش مسائل وعشنا وطلعنا حتي مش عارفين نعمل اية المهم...تعدوا في البيت تدعي وتصلي وتشوفي وسطه ولما ربنا يكرمك شوفي الشغل عايز كورسات اية وخديها ومتبصيش للشهادات اللي بيشتغلوا معاكي ممكن واحد تربية ظبط كورسات واشتغل هيا دي الدنيا اللي عايشينها والاخ اللي بيقول انا خبرة 17 سنة ونفط احمد ربنا اللي لقيت شغل وبتاكل عيالك الناس مش لاقية 100جنية وبطلوا بقي.......بلا voipبلا نيله وعييب بجد...وعلي كل انا زيكوا بس الحمد لله عملت بقالي شهر ومفيش راتب والشغل احتاج ميكروسوفت واختة واللي بيدهوني مش مهندس تعبت شوية وبعدين كبرت دماغي..بس لما يجي الاجازة بعد اقرا في انظمة الموبايل والاتصالات والحاجا بتاعتنا وبحمد ربنا..لان ربنا عايزنا كدا....فلازم نحمده في اي مكان...والسلام ختام....كفاية كد انا زهقت منكوا ...طولت


أخي الباش مهندس محمود،
أنا أتفق معك بنقاط وأختلف معك بنقاط أخرى.
وعلى فكرة أنا صاحب الخبرة أم 17:d

صحيح في ناس لا يحملون شهادات وعندهم كورسات سيسكو وميكروسوفت ويكونوا أفضل من المهندسين.. وبالنسبة للتجارة لا تهم الشهادة أهم شيء الفهم والكفاءة والشطارة والتمكن من الشيء.

ولكن في العمل المؤسسي لا يصح الا الصحيح ولن يقبلوا الا الكفاءة مع الشهادة بالاضافة للكورسات المساعدة.

مشكلة مجال الشبكات والحاسبات مجال له مستقبل وتجد كثرة الاقبال عليه من مهندسوا الاتصالات والكمبيوتر وبينهما منافسة شديدة وتداخل.. بالاضافة للمنافسة الأقل أجور أصحاب الكورسات والشهادات المعتمدة من سيسكو وميكروسوفت.

ولكن،،

الاتصالات لا تقف عند هذا الحد، فهناك مجالات أخرى يصعب الخوض في غمارها. كما ذكرتها في ردي السابق.

لا ألومك ولا ألوم الجيل الجديد من المهندسين لان المنافسة شرسة للغاية وسوق العمل محدود لدينا في الدول العربية.

لي عودة للتعليق على مداخلتك الرائعة ووجهة نظرك ان شاء الله.


----------



## mahmoud awd (7 أبريل 2011)

اعزرني انا لا انتقدك لشخصك انما انتقد واقع وبالعامي في ناس حميير بيرسموا فانا لا انتقدك فعلا بس دنيا بنت كلب


----------



## halsham1 (7 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


انا معي ماجستير في الاتصالات والشبكات


ccna 

اساسيات الشبكات ربط كونفقريشن وحاجات سهله

ccnb 

افضل واذا اخذتها بتفهم كل شي بس سي سي ان اي لازم تاخذها قبل بي


الشي الثاني

gsm
Voice over IP

LTE

3G
4G

ولي عوده معك


----------



## mahmoud awd (7 أبريل 2011)

انتا عندك كام سنة...انتا خت الحاجت دي بس مع الماجيستير انتا لو عندك اكتر من 26 يبقي بتهزر وعيب تكتب الحاجات دي يضحكوا عليك..انا معايا الكورسات دي وانا عندي 22 وفي اخر التمهيدي خلاص..بطلوا بقي زهقتونا


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (8 أبريل 2011)

الاتصالات انواع ممكن مهندس الاتصالات يكون مهندس تلفونات وممكن يكون مهندس شبكات وممكن يشتغل مهندس ميكروويف و اتصالات لاسلكية -التلفونات الموبايل + القمار الصناعية- وممكن يشتغل مهندس الياف بصرية 
و كل واحد من هذه الاقسام لديه كورساته المختلفة .وعلى ضوء اختيارك تكون الكورسات المناسبة


----------



## com engineer (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم :
اخي انا برأيي مهندس الاتصالات مجال عمله واسع جدا مثلا ً:
شركات الاتصالات :مهندس الاتصالات مسؤول عن توزيع مناطق التغطية للموبايل بمعنى الcoverage area ل cells وكذلك عدد BS المرتبطة مع ال MSC واختيار الطرق المناسبة لزيادة capacity وتقليل المشاكل اللي بتتعرض لالها signal متابعة GOS والتاكد من عدم تجاوزها حد معين طبعا بمساعدة software خاصة.
او عمله: بمحطات التلفاز والراديو بمجال التأكد من سلامة وصول الاشارة من TX الى RX وممكن يقوي نفسه اكتر بمجال الشبكات متل ما تفضلوا الاخوة الكرام عدا عن انه هندسة الاتصالات جزء من هندسة الكهرباء ومجالها واسع ايضا 
طبعا هذا لا ينفي الواقع المؤلم انه فرص الوظيفة صعبة المنال صعبة جدا وبدها واسطات ودورات وغيره بس عكل نظريا هدا جزء مما تعلمنا عن التخصص.
ان شاء الله تكون حصلت على الاجابة المطلوبة:20:


----------



## هندسة الفكر (9 أبريل 2011)

أنا كمان يا أصدقائى خريج 2010 هندسة أتصالات ولسة ما أشتغلتش حد عندة شغل ليا


----------



## amgda (11 أبريل 2011)

نفسى اشتغل فى تخصصى الاتصالات


----------



## mahmoud awd (12 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## a7med_omr123 (15 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم *​شكرا لصاحب الموضوع والاخوة المشاركين ...
طيب ......
انا طالب حاليا في تانية كهربا ونويت ادخل اتصالات لاني بحب القسم من ناحية التطور نظام الحياة المفتوحة فيه لكن خوفي من بعض مايثار فعلا عن القسم وخصوصا مستوى تدريسه في مصر يقلق فعلا ياريت اللي يتكلم يكون في كلامه شئ من نصيحة عامة ....
شكرا...


----------



## راديان (18 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احب اشكر صاحبة الموضوع 
واحب اقول تجربتي الشخصية وانا مش بقالي كتير متخرج انا خريج 2009 هنسه الكترونيات واتصلات
واشتغلت بعد تخرجي ب 3 شهور
في شركة لانتاج السولفان وفضلت سنة تقريبا وتركت العمل لاني لم اشعر انه اضافة لمجالي الي حبه وبعدين كان في الكهربا والالكترونيات بس ليس ابدا في الاتصالات
المهم فضلت سنة كاملة لحد ما ليقت وظيفة في شركة خاصة بنظام Vsat (هيا الربط الشبكي من خلال الاقمار الصناعية)
المهم الي انا عاوز اقوله ابدأ في حاجة قريبة في تخصصك او مجالك لحد ما تلاقي الي انت عاوزه
الشغل في حاجة مش عيب
انا عنيت السنة ديه نفسيا وعصبيا وحسيت ان الهندسة مش بتأكل عيش
بس الحمدلله ربنا اكرمني بالعمل الجديد ده
نصحيتي خد الكورسات الي نات حاببها اين كان اشتغلت فيها او لاء خدها بحب وللمعرفة انسى موضوع الشغل ده وانت بتدرس عشان مش تتعقد اولا واخيرا انت هتشتغل مهما طالت المده المهم انك تحب ما درست مش درست عشان الشغل
هو ده التفكير الي يتعب
اخيرا ادعو الله ان يوفق الجميع للخير والنجاح .

اخوكم: عمرو


----------



## a7med_omr123 (18 أبريل 2011)

راديان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> نصحيتي خد الكورسات الي نات حاببها اين كان اشتغلت فيها او لاء خدها بحب وللمعرفة انسى موضوع الشغل ده وانت بتدرس عشان مش تتعقد اولا واخيرا انت هتشتغل مهما طالت المده المهم انك تحب ما درست مش درست عشان الشغل
> هو ده التفكير الي يتعب
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا 
افدتني والله وربنا بعتك ليا تثبيتا 
شكرا


----------



## وهران الاسلام (20 أبريل 2011)

دعائي للجميع ان يوفقهم الله وان يمن علينا بالرزق الحلال


----------



## comm engineer (21 أبريل 2011)

راديان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احب اشكر صاحبة الموضوع
> واحب اقول تجربتي الشخصية وانا مش بقالي كتير متخرج انا خريج 2009 هنسه الكترونيات واتصلات
> واشتغلت بعد تخرجي ب 3 شهور
> ...


 
سلام عليكم
شكراا لييك الاول علي الرد
كلامك كويس وصحيح ومش عيب ان الواحد يشتغل 
المشكله ان كل الشغل اللي بلاقيه بعيد تماماااااااااااااا عن مجالي لايمت لييه بصله
انا خريجة 2008 ولسه مشتغلتش خالص الا اني اديت دروس رياضيات في جزء الmatrix
انا طبعاا من مصر بس سافرت الامارات وبعدين رحت مصر تاني وانا دلوقتي في الامارات
بس للاسف كل الفتره اللي قعدتها هنا مالقيتش شغل خالص وللاسف مش عارفه اشتغل فين ولو لاقيت شغل في الاتصالات هنا ماشاء الله عاوزين صف خبره طيب انا هجيبها منين 
والله مش عارفه اعمل ايه انا زهقت والله حاسه اني اتعلمت عالفاضي 
الواحد كان في حلم حلو وهو في الكليه بس للاسف لما خلص حاسيه انه كابوس
انا ياجماعه مش بحبطكو بس والله انا تعبت 
ياريت اللي عنده حل يقوللي 
شكراا لكل اللي رد


----------



## elmustafa (27 أبريل 2011)

الاخوان والاخوات الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بالنسبه لمجال الاتصالات , فهو مجال واسع يعني ممكن الشخص يحدد اي تخصص يريد في الاتصالات واقرب تخصص ليه او عنده ميول له وتوجد كثير من التخصصات ومنها تحدد مجال عملك . مثال لهذه التخصصات:
- تخصص الهوائيات وهو مجال متقدم جدا ومعظم شركات الهاتف النقال تحتاج لهذا التخصص وكذلك شركات الانترنت ونظم المعلوماتز
- تخصص الويرلس وانظمته المتعدده وايضا معظم الشركات تحتاج الي هذا التخصصص.
- انظمه GSM 3G,4G,NGN . جميع اصدارات CDMA وUMTS .
- شبكات الانترنت wifi , wimax
-الشبكات الخاصه TETRA
- انظمه الحمايه CCTV , security CAM
- شبكات الكمبيوتر والبلوتوثmobile ad hoc network 
وممكن العمل علي البرمجيات اذا عندك ميول لها وخاصه برمجيات الهواتف والمقسمات غيره من اجهزه الاتصالات
اما بالنسبه للعمل فهو ارزاق واهم شئ الصبر وعدم الملل والزهج والواحد اذا وجد اي شغل اقرب لي مجاله يحاول يشتغل ولو باجر قليل حتي يجد ما يرضيه .


----------



## HSPA (29 أبريل 2011)

*الرد عند ابوبدر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صراحة مااظن انو حيكون في رد اوضح واشمل من اللي قالوا ابو بدر,الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ابوبدر
كفيت واوفيت
انا عن نفسي بديت قبل 4 اشهر مع شركة مقاولة مع هواوي عملاق الاتصالات الصينية كل المطلوب منك انك تقرا كتيبات التشغيل الخاصة بصيانة الاجهزة كل ماوجهت مشاكل اكثر زادت خبرتك العملية لكن من الضروري ان تكون عندك المهارات الرئيسية التي يتم اكتسابها من المقرارت الدراسية ومحاولاتك لربطها مع واقع المشاكل اللي توجهك والله يوفق الجميع

اكرر مشكور اخوي ابو بدر وصراحة افخر ان اكون في منتدي يضم امثالكم


----------



## E.duaa (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
للاسف خلال مدة دراستنا بتركز الجامعات على الدراسة النظري.لكن بتصير مهمتنا انو نبحث عن الدورات اللازمة ونطور قدراتنا
ممكن انصحك انو تاخد دورات مثلا A+ , ccna


----------



## برزان توفيق نوري (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اختي العزيزة.المسألة طبيعية جدا ولا تحتاج الى ارتباك او يأس كلنا تخرجنا من جامعات وكليات دروسهة نظرية الا القليل من الجانب العملي..فالمطلوب منا جميعا ان نطور انفسنا بعدما نحصل على فرصة عمل..


----------



## mohamed.ragab (5 مايو 2011)

على فكره ياجماعه انا مش عاوز نظره التشائم اللى عندكو دى انا خريج قسم اتصالات والكترونيات دفعه 2008 ودورت على شغل اتصالات بعد التخرج مالقيتش اخر مازهقت واحد صاحبى قالى ان مهندسين اتصالات بيشتغلو فى المصانع وبيكونو كمان متفوقين اكتر من اصحاب التخصص قريت كتاب عن الدوائر العمليه للكنترول وقريت عن المحركات واخدت دوره plc
فى معهد الدون بسكو واشتغلت صيانه كهربيه هتقولى ازاى اتعلمت من الفنيين واتبهدلت بصراحه ف الاول وبعدين سيبتها ولاقيت شغل فى شركه مقاولات فى مجال الاتصالات كان المشروع تركيب كباين ال3g
تصنيع اريكسون لشركه اتصالات مصر وبعد المشروع ماخلص الشركه سرحتنا دورت فى نفس المجال وقدمت لكن مافيش فايده وبينى وبينكم هو مجال مؤرف اولا شغلك من الصبح ومالكش معاد تروح فيه غير لما تخلص وكل يوم تروح بلد شكل وموقع شكل وتقريبا بتصرف المرتب كله المهم رجعت تانى لنفس المجال الاولانى بس كنترول بقى المرادى قاعد على جهاز كمبيوتر عليه برنامج اسكادا اشغل واوقف المكن ههههههه والله انا بضحك من الغم والقهر بس انا بحمد ربنا وحبيت احكيلكم حكايتى يمكن تفيد حد فيكم على الاقل احنا مجالنا يمكن تشتغل اتصالات وكنترول وصيانه كهربيه بس هيا الدورات اللى لازم تاخدها بس برضه الدورات دى بفلوس وكتير مش عارف ربنا معاكو


----------



## ماجد احمد سالم (18 مايو 2011)

جيبتو لي الهم اكثر ماانا مهموم خريج اتصالات 2010


----------



## يحيى قناوى (26 مايو 2011)

حقيقى اتدرت انا فى مصر فى اكثر من مكان فى telecom egypt وايضا nansc الملاحة الجوية لقيت ان معالجة الاشارات من اهم المجالات فيهااااااااا


----------



## hasan_23_16 (29 مايو 2011)

انا مهندس اتصالات وخريج 2007 وبقالى سنة ونص شغال فى مجال مش مجالى خالص ولا درست فيه اى حاجة فى الكليه اصل انا شغال فى اختبار المكيفات ووالله انا كل يوم بقعد اضحك على نفسى ضحك على المقلب اللى انا عملته فى نفسى من دخولى القسم الوهمى اللى اسمه اتصالات وبضرب نفسى مليون جزمة على القرار بتاعى ده ولذلك انصح كل الناس اللى بتحب الكهرباء تدخل قسم قوى كهربية احسنله لان فى نهاية المطاف بيكتبلك فى كارنيه النقابة انك مهندس كهرباء يعنى حتى النقابة مش معترفه بينا


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (31 مايو 2011)

*كلنا اتعلمنى فى الكليةنظرى نظرى والحياة العملية شئ مختلف تماما
انا رائى انك تتخصصى فى النتورك او السوفت وير ودول شغلهم كتير اوى
انا خريجة 2010 ولسة بدور على شغل بردة
ربنا يوفقنا جميعااااااا*


----------



## comm engineer (31 مايو 2011)

مااشي ياجماعه اعمل ايه
المشكله اني كمان مش في مصر مش لاقيه حد يفيدنش او يقوللي اعمل ايه او اخد دورات ايه 
ولاقيت اعلان في الجرايد عن مركز كاتب مهندس بعد 6 شهور اتصلت قالت لي دي دورات شبكات وصيانه وحاجات 
سالتها وبكام قالت 15000 درهم ومعاهم لاب توب
قلتلها من غيره قالت 11000
يعني عشان اخد دورات ادفع دوول وياعالم هشتغل بعدها ولا لا
انا مش عارفه 
يارب استرها


----------



## abo_youssef (15 يونيو 2011)

انا مهندس 2009 وشتغلت فى صيانه الاجهزة الاسلكيه وبعديم صيانه التلفزيونات وبعد كده اشتغلت دعم فنى بالنسبه للموجود عشان تدخلى مجال الموبايل يبقى كوسه ثانيا صعبه للبنات احسن حاجه ليكى النتورك وشغله حلو ومش متعب انتى بس ابداى وخدى ccna واهم حاجه certifcation وهتلاقى المجال مفتوح انتى بس مش تضيعى وقتك انتى ممكن تقريها وتحملى من على النت وبعد كده خدى الشهاده من سيسكو وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## هدى حامد (15 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا مهندسة اتصالات خريجة 2009 وكان مشروعى فى umts 
لو سمحتم من يستطيع امدادى بمعلومات عن مشروعى او عن نظم الاتصالات فليساعدنى


----------



## TheHero89 (30 يوليو 2011)

eng.rema قال:


> لو سمحتو يابش مهندسين انافي تالته اصالات,كنت عايزه حد يفيدني في كيفية اختيار مشروع احنا عندنا معرض ولا استطيع تحديد المشاريع المستطاع تنفيذها



فى معارض كتير بيعرض فيها الطلاب مشاريعهم زى eed ودهه بييقى فى القرية الذكية


----------



## amirat alamirat (31 يوليو 2011)

ايه كمية السعاده دي
يا جماعه استهدو بالله 
عامة انا لسه في اول الطريق 
قال وانا اللي كنت بحسب التوهان في الدراسه بس
عارفين انا نفسي اقعد مع نفسي واحدد طريقي سواء كورسات قبل كل سنه او خبره مكتسبه او اتدرب فين او اعمل ايه 
بس حاسه ان الناس كلها تايهه 
ربنا مع الجميع


----------



## المهندس ايهاب علي (1 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسسر امر الجميع .....
مع انه بتخيل بمصر انه في شواغر يمكن لانة بلد كتير كبيرة ...!!؟؟ 
بس معقول لهالدرجه في مهندسين اتصالات بمصر؟؟؟!؟!؟؟
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (1 أغسطس 2011)

أنا خريج اتصالات 2011 وقرأت الردود كلها بس لما وصلت للأخر كانت دموعى فى عينيا .. أنا كان نفسى مادخلش الجيش عشان ميضيعش 3 سنين وانا مستعجل عشان أشتغل وكده
بس واضح ان الجيش أرحم وشكلى هدخل الجيش وهخرج وهلاقى الدنيا زى ماهيا
ربنا يسهل للجميع بس أنا عاوز أقول حاجه مهمة جدا ... الشغل دا نصيب وكلها أرزاق بس لازم نعمل اللى علينا ونتعب وندور على شغل ولو مفيش نشوف احنا ناقصين ايه عن اللى اشتغلو ونحاول نعمله سواء كورسات فى مجال معين أو ماجيستير وخلافه .. متشكر جدا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (1 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ........ رمضــــــــان كريــــــــــــــم


----------



## A.malla (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم..
أنا تخرجت هل السنة
وبظن عندي الجواب
المهم:
أولا إذا بتحب شبكات الحاسب وما يليها في عندك مجالات عديدة وكل منها الو تخصص :
1-تدرس مناهج CISCO من CCNA إلى CCNB أو تبلش CCVP أو CCSP
2- تدرس مناهج مايكروسوفت MCITP 
3- تدرس سيرفرات Linux
حيث ممكن العمل بشي مخدم انترنت ISP
ثانيا إذا بتحب الاتصالات المتنقلة :
1- GSM
2- UMTS
3- LTE
وهدول بدون تدريب ضمن شركة اتصالات ما ...
ثالثا إذا بتحب المقاسم بشكل عام:
1-SDH
2-NGN
3-بعض البرامج مفتوحة المصدر متل asterisk
وهدول بدون تدريب بشي شركة كمان
رابعا في حال كنت من هوات البحث العلمي والأكاديمي أي في الجامعات والمخابر :
1- معالجة صورة وصوت
2- هوائيات
3 - المفضل لدي اختصاص الأمواج المكروية
4- الاتصالات البصرية

ما خطر ببالي غير هيك حتى الآن ...


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (23 أغسطس 2011)

أنا مهندس كهرباء شعبة اتصالات جامعة الاسكندرية 2010 بتقدير جيدجدا مع مرتبة الشرف وامتياز فى مشروع التخرج تحت اشراف الاستاذ الدكتور سعيد النوبى رثيس القسم ومع عشقى للتخصص طرقت ابواب العمل ولم اجد غير وظيفة المبيعات
وتركتها بعد ان حزنت على تقديرى وتعبى وحبى للتخصص وحصولى على بعض دورات الهواتف الخلوية ولكن أين الوظيفة المناسبة لكى أبدع فيها ??????????????


----------



## maah2008 (23 أغسطس 2011)

اشكركم جميعا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (23 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا مهندس كهرباء شعبة اتصالات جامعة الاسكندرية 2010 بتقدير جيدجدا مع مرتبة الشرف وامتياز فى مشروع التخرج تحت اشراف الاستاذ الدكتور سعيد النوبى رثيس القسم ومع عشقى للتخصص طرقت ابواب العمل ولم اجد غير وظيفة المبيعات
وتركتها بعد ان حزنت على تقديرى وتعبى وحبى للتخصص وحصولى على بعض دورات الهواتف الخلوية ولكن أين الوظيفة المناسبة لكى أبدع فيها ??????????????*​


----------



## mn940 (26 أغسطس 2011)

halsham1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> انا معي ماجستير في الاتصالات والشبكات
> ...


السلام عليكم
من فضلك يا باشمهندس ممكن تبعتلي ايميلك علي الخاص محتاجك في أمر شخصي وللأسف ادارة المنتدي مانعة الرسائل الخاصة عن الاعضاء الجدد وطبعا انا بدور علي شيء معين وسريع أرجو سرعة الاستجابة 
مستشار/ محمد نبيل


----------



## eng.ziad.co (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هاي مشكلة اغلب الخرجين من هالاختصاص نرجو من لديه اقتراحات ان يفيدنا


----------



## mdforever (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## amgda (10 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.filesin.com/122C350982/download.html
تجميعه كورسات هائله\
الباسورد
http://www.filesin.com/83E1152054/download.html


----------



## سارة العنزي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

موفقين


----------



## وهران الاسلام (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
كانت لي مشاركة من قبل بالدعاء للجميع بالتوفيق والرزق الحلال 
والان انا مهندس اتصالات _ سلكية لا سلكية _ ( telecommunications) وأعمل في وزارة الاتصالات في دائرة العمليات ..................
بمعنى اخر قد تكون وزارة الاتصالات او الهيئة العامة او كل حسب مسمى دولته هي الحاضن الاساسي لمهندس الاتصالات ..
ثم انني اعتقد بأن المهندس مهما كان تخصصه فهو جوكر ويستطيع العمل في مجالات عدة غير مجاله نظرا لأنه يكون قد اجتاز الأصعب في تخصصه .. وهنا ملاحظة 
أن 80% من مهندسي العالم لا يشتغلون بتخصصاتهم ............ بس لو تحكولي معظم رجالات الأعمال دارسييييييييين ايييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هندسسسسسسسسسسسة يا عم 
توكلوا على الله ​*


----------



## Black Jack (6 أكتوبر 2011)

كثير مهندسين اتصالات تخرجو وانصدمو بالواقع الموجود !!
الحقيقة انو مهندس الاتصالات اثناء دراسته المكثفه جدا بفكر انو فعلا رح يشتغل بهيك مجال، مثلا يشتغل قي تصنيع الموديم او الريسفر. بس للأسف بلاقي حالو بشتغل شغل فني كهرباء او help desk بشركة او صار استاذ رياضيات او فيزياء.
بالنسبه الي انا بشتغل في كل شي .. بالنيتويرك ومقاسم الهاتف وويكي توكي ومع هيك الشغل الي بشتغلو هوي شغل فني مش لمهندس . وكثير اصدقاء الي كمان بشتغلو هيك . 

هيك الحياة ... لا تنصدمو


----------



## باسانتى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كمان حاسه بنفس المشكله بس انا لسه ما اتخرجتش انا ف البكالوريس وانا زي ما قولتو مصريه وفعلا التعليم هنا تعب ع الفاضى .انا كنت عايزه حدد متخصص ف قسم اتصالات ينقاشنى ف فكره عايزه اعملها ف مشروع التخرج يا ريت تردوا عليه بسرعه


----------



## مظفر الظفيري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ابو بدر على هذا الشرح الجميل وانا اوافقك الرأي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

خلاص التعليم زفت عندنا و و وظائف ما فيه و أحسن شي بلاش تدرسوا و خليكوا في البيت يمكن الرزق يجيكم من السماء


----------



## eng.algarzi (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراَ لكل من ساهم في هذة الصفحة والله استفدت منها كثيرا لأني بتخرج هذة السنه 
وأفكر باللي يفكر فيه اخواني
طيب وش تنصحوني به في هذة الفترة قبل التخرج؟؟
لكم مني كل الود والحب..


----------



## Abdelmoneim Fawzy (4 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بقى لسه اعدادى هندسة شبرا وعلى فكرة هى تبع جامعة بنها علشان محدش يقول هو فى هندسة فى شبرا....
انا كنت محتار ادخل مدنى ولا اتصالات اما انى ادخل طبية علشان اروح القاهرة بس لازم اجيب جيد جدا
بس بعد الموضوع ده طبعا قولت اكيييييييييييد مدنى مع انى بحب السوفت ويير بس مش مشكلة احب المدنى

كل الشكر للباشمهندسة اللى فتحت الموضوع انا سجلت مخصوص علشان عجبنى
وبالمرة انصحونى اروح طبية القاهرة ولا لأ

شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-شكراً-


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

والله يااخ اني مثلك بالضبط بس اني براي انه تقرأ عن الاتصالات الحديثة والموبايل واي شي حديث وياريت انه بتعمل بالجانب العملي افضل من النظري لان العملي سوف يدفعك الى الامام


----------



## الفقير2 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*سحابة صيف*

يا اخوان هو معظم الخريجين يمرون بهذه الحالة ولا داعي للإحباط أو الأستسلام لكن عليكم أنه في البدايه تبحثوا عن شغل حتى لو بلاش نعم حتى لو بلاش وبعد 3 أشهر من الدخول بالمجال شرط السؤال والبحث عن فائدة كل جهاز وموقعه من كيان العمل وغيرها وغيرها ستركون انه بدأزمن العمل وحتتعرفون تدريجيا على اصحاب العمل وعالزملاء المتضامنين معكم هذا طبعا كله بعد الدعاء وتوفيق الله فمن خلقك سوف لن يتركك بدون رزق كن واثقا لن يتركك دون رزق فالقضية ليست بيد البشر كي ينسى ....لكن العمل ثم العمل ويجب عليك ان تبذل كل مابوسعك ولاتنتظر من غيرك شي


----------



## AhmedTouma (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكل مهندس أعطانا أمل و نصائح مفيدة 

طالب تانية اتصالات المنصورة


----------



## AhmedTouma (15 يناير 2012)

راديان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احب اشكر صاحبة الموضوع
> واحب اقول تجربتي الشخصية وانا مش بقالي كتير متخرج انا خريج 2009 هنسه الكترونيات واتصلات
> واشتغلت بعد تخرجي ب 3 شهور
> ...




فعلا حتة إن الواحد يدوس فى اللى بيحبه و بس تايهة عن ناس كتير شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eluar (18 يناير 2012)

يا صاحب المشاركة أعتقد إن سؤالك فيه نوع من الخوف والكسل من البحث .مجال التقنيات والاتصالات (كل ساعة اكتشاف وتطوير) وكل شركة الها معداتها واسلوب عملها الخاص فيها مافي شي اسمو من وين ابلش يعني على حسب العمل اللي تباشر فيه انت رح تتوسع (عالاغلب في دورة تدريبية  )اما السؤال كيف احصل على عمل في اساسيات شرحوها الشباب باسهاب وبشكل مطول جزاهم الله خير وفي مقولة "حتى الحصول على عمل عملك هو البحث عن عمل" يعني 8ساعات في اليوم بحث عن عمل . من خلال الجامعة اكيد في مجال استهواك شبكات أو سيكيوريتي أو الجي اس ام او المكروي او امور المقاسم ..... المجال اللي حابب تعمل فيه اذا في قدرة مادية ممكن تعمل كورسات وتحصل على شهادات مؤهلة مافي قدرة مادية فانا متأكد المنتدى هون لوحدو كفيل بتأمين أهم الكورسات والوسائل التعليمية بس بالأخير اول الدرب دائما هيك صعب وبدو همة والله ولي التوفيق .


----------

